# Only in America



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Don't you just love this web site that demonstrates time and time again what America is all about. You say, I say, Freelance hunters say, Minnesota hunters say, Fargo hunters say, the outfitters say, the senators say, the representatives say, Cannonball says, Sheldon Schlect says, Medina outfitters say, a farm family from Pingree says and we actually get to say what we believe. Then a bunch of guys with names like goosepig, hardwater man, quack, zogman, rap, bioman and muskrat (check out this guys picture) get to say what they want and these guys with names like these actually get to go out into the woods and bear arms and their voices are important and have real meaning. Only in America and for this I am very thankful!!! Enjoy the discussion from all of you!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey DJ, its actually muskat, but I will allow the error. As far as the pic, I had to go with a classic character from the funnies movie ever created, "Spaceballs."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

His name was BARF right?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yup! He's a MOG...half man, half dog.....sorry, gotta love that movie. :rollin:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey Muskat are you planing on wearing that on Sat to the town hall meeting. I bet you will be the best dressed waterfowler in attendance. How does this work in the spring for laying out in the decoys. Hope to see you and all that can attend on saturday.

Ron


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

If I can round up a pair of BARF ears and costume by Saturday, I will wear it, although I think it is highly unlikely.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Muskat,

I honestly thought that was a picture of you from your last Halloween party. And all this time I've been looking for "John Candy" on campus. Too funny!


----------

